# Doggy Ice-Cream by Purina



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We got some at our piddly sized Walmart today. I was impressed. 
It is vanilla flavored. I split the cup b/w the two of them...they LOVED it!!!
They make a p/b flavor...but they didn't have it in the store.

Anyway, just wondering if anyone else had tried it and if their fluffs liked it?!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I went to Purina's website so I could see what was in it, but I couldn't find it. Does it have a special name?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know if it was Purina's brand, but my mom bought some for Bonnie once. I looked at the ingredients and didn't give it to her, there was a lot of sugar in it. Like I said, though, I don't recall if it was Purina or not.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

<span style="color:#6600CC">
They are called Frosty Paws....here is the Purina Link...Purina Frosty Paws Frozen Treats for Dogs
</span>


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG...this is Cody and Mandy's FAVORITE treat. I have bought them for
years. I, too, split one cup betweeen the two of them. Mandy always tries to eat Cody's
food...and Cody will let her....but, when she tried to eat Cody's ice cream....he growled at 
her for the first and only time.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I don't know if it was Purina's brand, but my mom bought some for Bonnie once. I looked at the ingredients and didn't give it to her, there was a lot of sugar in it. Like I said, though, I don't recall if it was Purina or not.[/B]



This one has no sugar or other bad stuff. I found the main website...it was on the box...duh...Frostypaws Website...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've never seen these, but I've never looked either. Next time
I shop I will see if they have them. I usually give my guys a
spoon of vanilla or a baby size DQ cone between them. They
love ice cream!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh I gotta try this, it sounds great!

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Bella kinda liked it. But the bfs mom's Shih Tzu loves it.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I've given Shotzi a different brand of doggy ice cream in the past. I think it's the same as Linda's (Bonnie's Mommie) mother bought for Bonnie. Shotzi loved it but it is mostly sugar so I stopped giving it to her.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked some of it up at the grocery store today! I would never have noticed it if I wasn't looking for it LOL. Perri loved it, but I only gave him a teaspoon of it. I don't know anything about Whey. But, I plan on just giving him a teaspoon of it every now and then as a special treat, so I'm guessing it will be fine in such a small amount. There is a store locator by your zip code on the website in case anyone's interested.


----------

